# Aussie question!



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

She's very cute. In addition to physical exercise, you need to spend as much or more wearing her out mentally. For in the house, I'd teach her "climb" onto a bed or "place" for her to go to a bed and she's not to move from it without being released. Could you babygate areas where the little ones have freedom of movement without being harassed by her? You might also want to look for an aussie or border collie forum for help as well.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

She's a cutie, and petgates are definitely your friend to keep her away from the little guys...also you might try clicker training. My Aussie has all kinds of OCD tendencies and she needs a lot of exercise, but most of all, she needs to THINK. She loves getting it right more than anything. Giving her lots of mental stimulation will help as much as the physical exercise will.

My Aussie races to get her towel before every meal, takes it to her spot, puts it down and lies on it until her meal is served, then she picks it up and puts it away afterwards, all at top speed. I did not teach her any of this. 

This may give you some idea of what you're up against!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

She is a cutie! Lots and lots of exercise (both physical and mental) are going to be your best friend!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

She is a doll so cute. You can always look up some YouTube videos and try out trebball. That way she still gets to herd and you can do inside or outdoors. May help work her mind and her instinct. Get a strong recall and figure out her signal she is about to herd that way you can have her come to you instead of the little dogs. Best of luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mia's adorable!
You're going to have fun with her.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! 

I have looked for a good Aussie forum, just haven't found one with that 'feel' to it. There seem to be several of them, but none have an abundance of information. I have been reading up on them for years, ever since I saw my first Aussie and had that "gotta have one" feeling in the pit of my stomach! 

I think maybe from your advice, I'm focusing too much on the exercise / physical aspect of it, and need to focus more on working her brain. I think my Golden / lab experience has lulled me into thinking that a tired dog is a happy dog. (And a happy dog-Mom!) 

Noreaster, I can easily see the potential for OCD tendencies. Her behavior can be quite repetitive and comical at times. I'm more than a little OCD myself, so at least I will be understanding! 

Her previous owner was very upfront and told me that she was too hyper for their lifestyle. She had an older male who was a couch potato, and thought this little one would be the same way. Now my couch potatoes have had their little worlds turned upside down, but today has been much better than yesterday was, so I can see I'm making progress. I was actually very apprehensive about vacuuming today - my two little ones both go psycho when the vacuum starts, so I have to crate them before I even touch it. I just knew Mia would do the same thing, but she didn't. I did have some issues with the mop being mistaken for play time, but one stern "No, Mia" and she was over it. 

My husband is picking up some training treats on the way home tonight. I will pick up a clicker this weekend. We are going to have to go beyond our sit, stay and come with this girl! She has excellent recall, even with a new owner, and is very well behaved in general. 

She and I are both worn out right now! Cleaning and herding is hard work! She is lying down for the first time since 6 a.m.! But if I get up off the couch beside her, we'll be off and running again. 

I have my 3 year old grandson tomorrow night, they will meet for the first time. I may have to nap all day Sunday between the two of them!

Thanks again for the advice and words of encouragement. I'll be the first to admit that she has left me breathless and somewhat overwhelmed once or twice.


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

She's so cute!! here's my Aussie Lacy


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I was thinking about the differences some more this afternoon: with my Goldens, relaxation was a wonderful thing to be wallowed in and enjoyed, possibly belly up. With my Aussie, relaxing is like what happens when you put a three-year-old child down for a nap...they hate it. They might sleep, but they'd rather be doing almost anything else. 

I probably shouldn't tell you this just yet, but I haven't slept in past 7 a.m. or taken a nap for the nearly 9 years that I've had my Aussie. I think the boys might be a little more relaxed (my BC/Aussie cross is a terrific sleeper) but the girls...there's a reason bossy rhythms with Aussie!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Aussie checking in here...

There's a reason Famers use this breed... Good luck


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are beautiful Aussies. So much intelligence in their faces.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sleep in??? What's that???

Actually, once Mia is in the crate for the night, she's quiet as a mouse until I go to get her in the morning. It's as if she thought I'd been on a cruise for weeks. Full on butt wiggle and that playful come hither crouch...I will not keep her in the crate for long, just until she (hopefully) outgrows the chewing stage. (When I was a kid, my dachshund chewed into the wires to the Christmas lights on the inside tree - I was the one who found him electrocuted, so I have a huge phobia of chewing / electricity!) 

GoldenLover117 and Noreaster, I can only hope that Mia is half as beautiful as your two are. I cannot imagine what they were thinking when they trimmed her...TWICE??? Although in all fairness, we do have very hot summers here, and I think she was outside a lot. 

Noreaster, I must have been a Golden in my past life, because I can see it in her eyes that she thinks I'm insane when I try to calm her. I am often successful, though, much to her dismay. She's got a sweet spot behind both ears, and will do just about anything if you rub her there and talk quietly to her. And I do feel as if I'm dealing with an out of control 3 year old that someone has dropped on my doorstep at times!!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Your girl sounds like a real extrovert...which is so great. Shyness does run in this breed and I speak from long experience...Annie came from a good breeder gone bad and she has some reactivity and shyness issues that we've worked on since she was 9 weeks old. We adore her and she's wonderful with us, but everyone else is clearly up to no good! But your girl sounds like the best of the breed.

They are pretty dogs....here's a glamour shot of Ms. Annie by herself, if I can get this to work!

Still trying...Eureka!!!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

She is gorgeous! My daughter is a photographer, and she is supposed to do some Christmas pics of my crew soon. Can't wait to see her deal with Mia! 

Noreaster, what are the dogs in your signature pic below the pic with Annie and the gang? They are stunning!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Aren't you sweet! The bottom photo is Alex, my rescue Border-Collie-in-an-Aussie-Suit (he's probably a 50/50 mix, but he's all Border Collie in everything but coat). Boomer, our Golden boy, is behind him...they were always good about sharing a couch. Sigh.

You can see him a little better in this photo...if I can get it work twice in two days, it'll be a Thanksgiving miracle..


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

She is settling in more and more by the hour. 

Here is another pic of Mia. 



We've made huge strides today with the little ones, and the cats!!! I have really devoted the majority of the last 24 hours into focusing on the dogs, and nothing else. The only way I can stop her from herding the little ones is to watch every move she makes - she's very quick, and you can't take your eyes off of her. She is now to the point that I only have to say her name to distract her from herding, and the little ones have actually been willing to play with her and lie on the couch with her today. 

Now, my only problem is her food aggression, and just keeping up with her energy level in general. I told my husband that I can't tell if we are wearing her out or she is wearing us out! Regardless, we all sleep great at night!

Alex is gorgeous! I love his coat, and look at that expressive face! I thought he was an Aussie! I bet he is high energy, but then, I think Border Collies and Aussies are very similar in personality, aren't they?


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Ohhh, I love Australian Shepherds. We had one growing up and she was my favorite. So smart, quick, and receptive! My roommate has a mini one, and sadly, I feel she's missing a few of the characteristics that make Aussies, well, Aussies. I don't have any tips, I just wanted to say I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Mia is a gem! She's going to be so gorgeous when that coat comes in.

I forgot the single most important difference with Aussies (or any of the herders, really)...they're incredibly focused visually, as opposed to sounds. So hand signals work great with these guys and once you've trained them to watch you, even a facial expression can direct them. I've shown off for my family more than once with my silent direction of the A-team (Alex and Annie).

Mia may calm down on the food aggression as she figures out meals will be coming regularlyl--Alex came to us 30% underweight and he was a maniac for food as a result. Now he's pretty mellow about it.

That being said...resource guarding of one degree or another in female herders is really common, particularly dog/dog. It's common enough that they actually have a name for it--they call it "snarkolepsy"! Annie used to try to resource guard the trainers...from the other dogs in the class. Made us very popular, as you can imagine!

Enjoy her...she'll keep you on your toes, that's for sure.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mia weighs 28 lbs at 10 months. She seems the perfect size for her age, and has been very well cared for. She did have to contend with 6 other dogs at her former home, most much larger than her, so this may add to the food aggression problem. 

And yes, "snarkolepsy" fits very well! She _worries_ about food a LOT. She does not show food aggression to humans, just the dogs. 

She's actually very coordinated for her age - I'm used to larger dogs and their clutz stage at this age. She's very sure of herself and that makes things a little easier, since she is all over the place most of the time. 

Rkaymay, she has worn me out this weekend! I will have to go back to work tomorrow just to get some rest!

Noreaster, I can see how you could easily train them with facial expressions or hand signals. She watches me so closely, constantly making eye contact. I will give it a try!


----------

